# di nuovo



## Old Lilith (8 Novembre 2006)

e come ci si deve regolare per i bimbi...il mio ha solo 2 anni

voglio dire economicamente e per i contatti col papà...
posso cambiare casa e residenza se voglio?? cosa dice la legislazione al riguardo??
posso chiedere al padre di cercarlo solo attraverso i nonni?? visto che non voglio verdere lui??
putroppo non so assolutamente nulla in materia....

grazie
lilith


----------



## Old Fa. (8 Novembre 2006)

Lilith ha detto:
			
		

> e come ci si deve regolare per i bimbi...il mio ha solo 2 anni
> 
> voglio dire economicamente e per i contatti col papà...
> posso cambiare casa e residenza se voglio?? cosa dice la legislazione al riguardo??
> ...


Ops ... rispondo sempre io  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' il Giudice in sede di separazione che stabilisce e quantifica il contribuot del tuo ex, su questo non c'è quasi modo di fare niente in anticipo. A patto che voi due non dite cose avete stabilito.

Se tu decidi di uscire dalla casa di proprietà vieni falciata, sarà un onere che dovrai contribuire, se appartiene al tuo ex, dovrai solo pagare le spese vive.

Per sapere cosa risponderti dovresti dire se la casa attualmente è in comproprietà, se è sua o dei suoi genitori: in questi casi non cambia, tu puoi abitare con i tuoi figli vita natural durante.

Se scegli altro, ti penalizzi e finirai per pagare una parte dell'affitto a tue spese, oltre al fatto che le spese Condominiali (se ci sono) sono tutte a carico tuo.

Credo che dire: Dipende ... sia il termine più giusto visto che non spieghi dove sei oggi.


----------



## Old Lilith (8 Novembre 2006)

*spiego*

allora
la casa è in affitto e ovviamente lo pago io
lui lavora in nero per cui praticamente risulta nullatenente a parte una pensione per un'incidente che non supera 500? al mese..
il punto era: posso cambiare residenza qualora lo volessi o devo comunque comunicare tutto ciò che mi riguarda (e ovviamente riguarda il piccolo) a lui???

lilith


----------



## Old Fa. (8 Novembre 2006)

Lilith ha detto:
			
		

> allora
> la casa è in affitto e ovviamente lo pago io
> lui lavora in nero per cui praticamente risulta nullatenente a parte una pensione per un'incidente che non supera 500? al mese..
> il punto era: posso cambiare residenza qualora lo volessi o devo comunque comunicare tutto ciò che mi riguarda (e ovviamente riguarda il piccolo) a lui???
> ...


Al Giudice puoi risultare nulla facente e nulla avente la cosa non cambia. Dovrà contribuire anche se fa sosta tutti i giorni all'Uffico disoccupazione.

Stabilisce il Giudice quanto ti deve, anche se lavora alla Telecom come telefonista, ... in alternativa dovrà dimostrare di essere uno sfigato assurdo: ma la cifra non cambia.

Avendo un figlio in comune puoi farlo, ma non credo che lui possa dire qualcosa, ti basta avvertirlo e basta. Questa è una procedura di buona regola, ... ma se lui fa finta di fare l'invalido a vita .... beh, non credo che per lui sia un problema non opporsi a questo.

Comunque, tu dagli la notizia di questo spostamento, ... se ti scassa digli di venire qui a fare un tuffo, ... che gli diamo una nuova ragione per fare l'invalido.


----------

